# 900 horsepower mod!



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

120 lbs of boost!


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

LOL That thing would blow the bolts holding the cover to the waist gate right off!


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: 900 horsepower mod! (Sepp)*

You really have too much time on your hands Sepp


----------

